# HGH Test - Glucometer



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi guys, quick question: has anybody tried a glucometer to check whether the HGH is real or god knows what's in it?

I found this online, the logic behind it kind of makes sense so was wondering whether its worth to give it a try? Cost wise, can buy a glucometer off Amazon for £10 (with 50 test's kits included) rather than paying £100 for a growth hormone test at a lab every time I wanna test it! Its also more convenient ... if it works .... as the test could be run at home (as long as you can get some blood off your finger...) saving time from our busy schedules!

*
How to test HGH using glucometer?
*

This method is almost unknown, although it is very easy. HGH always increases blood sugar if it is real. So to check you kit you need blood glucose meter (diabetic from your surrounding definitely has at least one or you can buy it). Blood sugar level elevates during an hour after injection, so you will have numbers higher than normal (3,3 - 5,3 mmol/l) - approximately 6-8 mmol/l. This simple growth hormone test is good if you don't want to spend time and money on the serum test.


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

bump! I can't believe no one has any thoughts on this!??


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

@Pscarb


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

I believe this happens because GH decreases the uptake of glucose by the muscles, thus increasing blood glucose. But I would assume this is only if you have eaten. If not, you may get a false reading due to the increase of ketones post injection. I have seen this before on myself when using pre-workout and fasting, testing blood sugar post workout.

I don't know how conclusive this test would be though given that you wouldn't have a way to distinguish between the increase from food alone and from GH assuming it does require you to have eaten?

Edit - having done a little reading it does seem GH directly increases glucose output by the liver which would increase blood sugar levels. Apparently the pancreas normally counteracts this by producing sufficient insulin to counteract the increase.


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

Bensif said:


> I believe this happens because GH decreases the uptake of glucose by the muscles, thus increasing blood glucose. But I would assume this is only if you have eaten. If not, you may get a false reading due to the increase of ketones post injection. I have seen this before on myself when using pre-workout and fasting, testing blood sugar post workout.
> 
> I don't know how conclusive this test would be though given that you wouldn't have a way to distinguish between the increase from food alone and from GH assuming it does require you to have eaten?
> 
> Edit - having done a little reading it does seem GH directly increases glucose output by the liver which would increase blood sugar levels. Apparently the pancreas normally counteracts this by producing sufficient insulin to counteract the increase.


 I'm really no expert I started to look into this just recently, and I think this topic can quickly turn quite complex...particularly bc HGH is a relatively new drug and there aren't decades of studies available.

However from all the research I have done (scholarly articles, forum/bro-science and online webs), I found four "events" happen after injecting HGH, and I would rate 1) and 2) as +ve (for body comp at least!) and 3) and 4) as -tives from an health standpoint:

1) HGH liberates fatty acids from our adipose tissue, thus shifting cellular metabolism to the utilization of fat

2) HGH cause liver to produce IGF-1.

3) *HGH does cause, albeit modest, serum blood sugar to rise*, most noticeably within the first hour. Exactly as you said, it "liberates" glucose from muscles and increases blood sugar in a similar fashion of what it does with fatty acids.

4) HGH with time will cause resistance to the action of insulin, because of the prior point 3). Blood glucose level increases and triggers the insulin response, but by doing this over and over again It stimulates the receptors which become used to it and therefore it decreases the effect they have on insulin.

The thing i find a bit odd is that IGF has a similar effect of insulin on sugar, so why the blood sugar rise after hgh...?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

From this study - http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1806481

Under pathological conditions of GH excess (e.g. acromegaly, poorly controlled tp. 1 diabetes or high dose GH treatment) the diabetogenic actions of GH become apparent. In these patients *increased endogenous glucose production*, decreased muscle glucose uptake and rising blood glucose levels are observed. In patients with intact beta-cell function these changes are counterbalanced by hyperinsulinemia

Few elaborate studies on the effects of GH on glucose metabolism in *GH deficient patients* have been conducted. These patients are hypersensitive to the actions of insulin on glucose metabolism and there is some evidence that when *GH initially is given to such patients in the GH deprived state, paradox insulin-like effects of GH may be observed*. Whether this may relate to increased activity of insulin-like growth factors is unsettled.

i would suggest that this test is not a reliable one as your fed state will have an effect......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

From this study - Effects of Growth Hormone on Insulin Action in Man: Mechanisms of Insulin Resistance, Impaired Suppression of Glucose Production, and Impaired Stimulation of Glucose Utilization

The infusion of growth hormone (2 μg · kg−1 · h−1) increased plasma growth hormone nearly threefold (to ≃9 ng/ml) within the range observed during sleep and exercise. This increased plasma insulin (14 ± 1 versus 8 ± 1 μU/ml, P < 0.005) concentrations *without significantly altering plasma glucose concentrations or basal rates of glucose production and utilization.*


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> From this study - http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1806481
> 
> Under pathological conditions of GH excess (e.g. acromegaly, poorly controlled tp. 1 diabetes or high dose GH treatment) the diabetogenic actions of GH become apparent. In these patients *increased endogenous glucose production*, decreased muscle glucose uptake and rising blood glucose levels are observed. In patients with intact beta-cell function these changes are counterbalanced by hyperinsulinemia
> 
> ...


 thanks Pscarb


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> From this study - http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1806481
> 
> Under pathological conditions of GH excess (e.g. acromegaly, poorly controlled tp. 1 diabetes or high dose GH treatment) the diabetogenic actions of GH become apparent. In these patients *increased endogenous glucose production*, decreased muscle glucose uptake and rising blood glucose levels are observed. In patients with intact beta-cell function these changes are counterbalanced by hyperinsulinemia
> 
> ...


 This is the study I read, I had thought the same thing. Good post.


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

Bensif said:


> This is the study I read, I had thought the same thing. Good post.


 I had read that study too and it kind of confused me. On the one hand the first paragraph is clear and it says " Under physiological circumstances GH does not affect total glucose turnover directly" quite the opposite as then it goes on mentioning the insulin like action of HGH reducing BS level (as per the 2nd paragraph of Pscarb post, likely bc of the IGF production).

However as the article goes on it becomes a bit more confusing, particularly the 4th sentence of the abstract of the article (which would be the 1st paragraph of Pscarb post). That seems to suggest that if we shoot a big load of exogenous HGH ( the article mentions a "*high dose GH treatment*") that will cause an increase in blood sugar.

See quotes paragraph below:

"Under pathological conditions of GH excess (e.g. acromegaly, poorly controlled tp. 1 diabetes or *high dose GH treatment*) the diabetogenic actions of GH become apparent. In these patients *increased endogenous glucose production*, decreased muscle glucose uptake and* rising blood glucose levels are observed*

Overall, I'd take Pscarb word and would not suggest to rely on this test to "double-check" your Gh / source ....Warren Buffet says all the time "I don't invest in what I dont understand"

HGh is a different story.....will continue to invest ....I had a few hick ups but after 7 months (and one month off) I found the right IU for me and feeling (and looking) pretty good!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

"Under pathological conditions of GH excess" the key is what dose/level this is referring to? high dose GH treatment could be as much as 5mg per day (15iu) seven days a week, acromegaly has a huge amount of excessive GH more than i know any one has taken daily........

for most even those that take 10iu every day (thats not GH lol) compared to what i believe they mean in that paragraph is low


----------

